# 2017 Parking Brake Light....



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Have you been able to reproduce this reliably or did it seem like a one off? It's a problem either way I was wondering if this happened every time or once.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

I’ll have to experiment with it. Not sure how consistent it is.


----------

